# glass



## houdini101 (Jul 3, 2013)

*sliding glass or hinged glass*

bought a corner tv cabinet H1900xW1200xD800 yesterday to turn into a snake enclosure for my spotted python
the area im looking at using is 1200hx700wx800D (yes i realise spottys dont need that amount of space but after
purchasing from a guy who had him in 2000x900x600 enclosure i feel bad about stuffing him into a little enclosure)

any way back to the point. im wondering what to do for a glass door and weather i should use toughened glass or 
normal glass 1200hx700w is the size. i hve a few ideas but im not ure what the best way to go is

p.s. i realise theres to giant holes in the back im going to put vent in there 
and cut the shelves in to difrent shapes to make tiers for him to sit on 

i have included a pic hopfully you can see it


----------



## Rogue5861 (Jul 3, 2013)

Being 1200h and 700w it wont go to well in sliding tracks, best bet would framed and hinged doors.


Rick


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, the glass (presumeably you were anticipating sliding glass?) will be difficult at 1200 high and ~360 wide. You will need to make, or have made, a single opening hinged door, and this will be very heavy as well - you'll need to make sure the cabinet doesn't topple over when you open it.

I'd say it's way bigger than it needs to be for a Spotted Python, despite your sensitivity about its previous home. I'd put another full floor in it and make two enclosures out of it, halve the height of your glass and make sliding glass an option. Antaresias don't need climbing room, and it will be perfectly happy in an appropriately furnished smaller enclosure.

Jamie


----------



## houdini101 (Jul 3, 2013)

yer (presumably thats what i was thinking of doing but i could see the same draw back in my own mind)
and yer i was thinking about a glass inlay door also the only thing that worries me is opening it up and it hitting somthing and just shatering into a million pieces
i think it should be right as the base is solid pine and so is the back of the cabinet

was also thinking about using perspects but it doesnt have the same finish


----------



## smileysnake (Jul 3, 2013)

I have exact same tv unit for my bredli it has a door on hinges and i have a few boulders in bottom to stabilise it


----------



## JM1982 (Jul 3, 2013)

Would be a pain on the cheap plastic tracks (like from bunnings) but maybe it would work well on the tracks with bearings in them? (The more expensive stainless steel tracks) 
(Hopefully, as that's what I plan on using on a project I started ages ago)


----------



## houdini101 (Jul 3, 2013)

smileysnake said:


> I have exact same tv unit for my bredli it has a door on hinges and i have a few boulders in bottom to stabilise it



would you be able to post a pic ?


----------



## Snowman (Jul 3, 2013)

I've posted this before. But I just make an aluminium frame with the joiners and square tubing then use sliding glass. You could do two sections with this method no problem.

Connect-it 3 Way Flat Joiner - Bunnings Warehouse


----------



## wokka (Jul 3, 2013)

You might find an appropriate sized double-hung aluminium window to suit or just use aluminium molding for the frame for the glass door and hinge that.


----------



## smileysnake (Jul 4, 2013)

i put pics up before cant find them but i have my glass made into a mini shower screen and hinged it that way but what wokka says is the way to go thats how my next enclosure is set up very strong its 7 foot tall gonna take a while that one


----------

